# Bit of scare



## LarryDuff (5 May 2012)

Was out riding this morning and was on my way home when there was an awful clanging noise of something metallic hitting the road. I thought for a moment my pedals or chain mechanism or something else vital had fallen off. Thankfully it was only my water bottle cage had worked itself lose after too many miles on bumpy roads.
Gave me a bit of a scare for sure. I must have looked a bit shocked because a guy in a car actually stopped and asked me if I was ok.


----------



## PpPete (5 May 2012)

I had a scare in the car this morning, coming back from dropping #1 sprog at swimming training, off roundabout, into leafy suburban street, and two deer ran into the road just in front of me. One saw me & turned back, the other carried across road. Rapid thoughts of venison supper were quickly suppressed when I realised that if I hit it, I'd be unlikely to kill it outright, so just hung out the anchors and let it go in front of me. Bit of an adrenaline rush for so early in the morning though.


----------

